

Opera Mini Coming To Multiple Platforms And Handsets, Including iPhone - michaelmayer
http://blog.appboy.com/2010/02/opera-mini-coming-to-multiple-platforms-and-handsets-including-iphone/
It’s fair to say since the introduction of the iPhone, mobile Safari has had a tough time with users. From the intermittent crashing issues back on firmware 1.1.3 to lack of caching of pages in tab view, people quickly felt that they needed a replacement, one which would more over mirror that of their desktop browser on their Mac or PC.
======
dirtbox
It's a trap!

If Apple rejects it's application, Opera will complain about a monopoly to the
EU with some words about a closed system intentionally preventing competition
and... Stop me if you've heard this before.

Theoretically, if they got in bed with Adobe and included flash support, Apple
is going to have a real problem on it's hands.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
This is Opera Mini, not Opera Mobile, and these kind of transcoding services
for low power, or low bandwith, use are generally, though not necessarily,
incompatible with Flash.

------
ashishbharthi
Lets hope that Apple will allow users to choose their browser on the iPhone.

